# After market alarms?



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

Does anybody have experience with Crime Stoppers or Viper brands. Where is control box being installed (under seat or dash)?

I'm getting a SE-R next week.

Thanks 

Harvey in MD


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

*after market alarms*

Are there systems where if your car alarm is set off, somehow u can be notified by some remote control? for example, when ur alarm goes off, it doesnt mean ur gonna hear it, so it would be convenient if you had some remote that beeps to let you know that ur alarm is sounding.

are there systems like that and if so, who makes it? thanks


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

viper is a pretty decent alarm system and they typically mount the brain up under the dash somethere. 

and yes you can get a pager system for the alarm that will beep you with a series of lights to let you know the status of the alarm. if it just got bumped or if some little punk is trying to snag yer sh!t. they also have micro air density sensors that are adjustable as well. you best bet is get a lo-jack system not only do you get a really good break on the insurance with one but if yer car is stolen you stand a much greater chance of recovery with that, than an alarm. 

reason i say this is we all hear alarms going off day in day out and what do we do.. we keep walking thinking its someone elses problem. 
if they want it they will take it. alarm or not. Id say stick fith the factory P.O.S. and lo-jack it and be done with it. thats what i did.


----------

